# Finding employment



## JuanPablo (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi,

I am an IT professional and my girlfriend is a qualified book keeper. I have searched the internet the past few weeks and have found very few job opportunities that would suit us.

So basically, my question is how difficult would it be for us to find employment? And would it be better to search from the UK or would we be more likely to find employment once in Cyprus?

We are fairly easy going on where we relocate to as long as its in the Greek part of the island.

Neither of us speak Greek yet, but we are both preparing to learn to, at least, a basic level before we move out, and whilst we have a son, we are confident he will pick it up in his own time as he has only just turned 2.

Whilst I have a multitude of other questions I will stick to employment for this thread


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

HI Juan, It is more being in the right place at right time or who you know.
Yes your son will take to Greek fast as he is so young. have a look at my link it covers alot of imfo on moving and living in Cyprus. there is a question page feel free to ask anything that is not there .
Tricia


----------



## vmlcyprus (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Juan
What part of Cyprus will you be moving to?, I have a position coming up possibly in July/Aug, but the person needs to be based in Nicosia or Limassol, Its only a small business but I have three expats starting in other areas in May,and it could help to get you started, I can`t go in to detail because of the rules of the site, (no advertising) let me know your area and time scale.


----------



## JuanPablo (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies both.

Tricia - your website is one of the sites I have spent time reading the past week. Its a great resource and has been a big help to us.

vmlcyprus - As I said we are fairly open minded as to where we relocate. I will send you a pm with my email address so you can send more details.


----------



## JSAston (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi

Try this site cyprusjobs dot com. They have lots of ads. We are profeshionals in IT and Enviromental Health. It would seem that the best way to look for employment is by approaching companys directly, the agency's are not that helpful. Beware, the wages are low, not like what you will be use to in the UK. We are still trying to decide whether it's worth moving to the island for this reason.

Hope this helps


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

JSAston said:


> Hi
> 
> Try this site cyprusjobs dot com. They have lots of ads. We are profeshionals in IT and Enviromental Health. It would seem that the best way to look for employment is by approaching companys directly, the agency's are not that helpful. Beware, the wages are low, not like what you will be use to in the UK. We are still trying to decide whether it's worth moving to the island for this reason.
> 
> Hope this helps


Employment is always a factor, but if can get by thats all i ask ithink its the right place for me no point in having a job that pays very well if you cant be where you want. but you do need to be sure its the right move for you.Julin glad you got help at site we are finding out more and adding when can .
Tricia. ps Hope to see you all in the sun one day .


----------



## JuanPablo (Apr 11, 2008)

I know what you are saying about the wages, but my understanding is that there isn't the need to earn the same as I would in the UK as it wont be costing us as much to live. As Tricia says I would rather us be happy in Cyprus than richer and miserable in the UK.

Chris.


----------



## JSAston (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, you are ofcourse right about being miserable in the UK, it is fast becoming the most miserable place on the planet. What we are hoping to do is find ourselves jobs that will give ourselves enough money to enjoy a reasonable livestyle. Without the working ethics of the London up our own Backside attitude that comes with most city jobs. The cost of living is a lot lower than the UK, you would have to go a long way to find higher living costs. I am hoping to start a Wedding and Portrait business at some stage, and bring it with me should we relocate to Cyprus. If living on the Island is as good as I have heard, we will be over like a shot. 
Wish you well


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Juan,

We have been in Cyprus for nearly 4 years now and have no plans to return to England if we can possibly help it. 
Our lives here are far les complicated and the pace of life is so much more relaxed.
Wages are lower than in the UK but I would have thought that as in IT
professional you should be able to find a good.
There are some very nice quiet villages in the Paphos district and if you decide on this area my husband and I are based just outside and if we can be of any help to you please feel free to get in touch.
Take a look at ourwebsite and if you need any information about the paphos are please get in touch.
Veronica

Cyprus villas, apartments and property for sale. Properties in Paphos.


----------



## JSAston (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Veronica

Thanks for the infomation, and your website is very good, and may be useful once we take the plunge and move over. We hope to be able to come out to Cyprus next year, would liked to have come out earlier, but we are getting married on Santorini in July, so that has taken all of our money.

Living and working on Cyprus is very appealing to us, we are tired of the rat race and would like to have a better quality lifestyle. We are well aware that the wages are lower, as long as we can pay for the up keep of an house, run a car, and have a nicer life than we have here in the UK, then we would be happy.

Its may partner who is a IT proffeshional, and we have made some enquiries about IT work in Nicosia, and Limmisol already. I would like to come out and start my own business as a Wedding/Commercail Photographer, which I hope there will be a need for. My aim is to target British couples comming out to the island to get married.

Once again thanks for the info

Regards Jon


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Jon,
One very important thing to bear in mind when making your decision whereabouts to be in Cyprus is that Nicosia is very very hot in the summer.
Nicosians escape to the mountains to get away from the heat whenever they can.
Limassol is a bit better as it is on the coast but the reason that we chose Paphos against the others is that it has the best climate.
It is warmer in the winter and cooler i nthe summer than most other areas. 
This means that is also a year round resort where other places close down in the winter.
Also the water shortages are less severe in the Paphos area than other places.
I lived in Limassol for 3 years some time ago but would hate to live there now as it has become a nightmare over the last few years with the development that has taken place there. Once you get out of the tourist areas and the shopping districts you have to be a long way out of town to escape the rat race at the end of the day.
While you might find the job situation a little better there it is worth considering whether you could really be happy living in a place that is so congested as you are trying to escape that sort of thing in the uk.
The other thing to bear in mind is that Paphos is a very popular resort for Brits who are coming over to get married so a photography buisiness should go well here.

Best of luck in your new venture

Veronica


----------



## Tara Thomson (Apr 22, 2008)

I think your best bet is to go on the cyprusjobs dot com website, when I first moved over that's what I used to find a job


----------

